# HELP NEEDED WITH PLANT



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

heres a pic. i've circled the plant i dont know what to do with. im talkin about those long extensions branching off. Can i cut them and re-plant em'? if so, where do i cut it? thanx!

View attachment 51724


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

kyle_5rb said:


> ... those long extensions branching off. Can i cut them and re-plant em'? if so, where do i cut it?


Hi kyle_5rb,

You are talking about the runners of your Sword plant (Echinodorus bleheri).
This is the way the plant propagates itself. If you want more Swords, just plant the runner into the sand. If you don't want, you can cut the runner from the stem as low as you wish. This doesn't harm the mother plant.

In fact Crypto's (Cryptocoryne spp) also reproduce by runners. And if you remove the runners from mother Cryptos, the mother will grow bigger than with runners.

Regards,


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Wait untill the plantlets(little baby plants) grow to a size of 3" before cutting them at the root-connection and replanting them. That way they have a better chance of survival. Also, make sure they have a healthy root system before cutting them.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

ECHINODORUS


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

i have the smae thing in my tank and its huge the stem it has 2 other plants coming out of it crazy


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

marky.......u got a pic of that?


----------

